# Legends Series Rocky Patel - Orange Cigar Review - Hard to beat for the money



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I won this box about 6-8 months ago and put them in the bottom of my humidor while I smoked a box of CI Legends by DP Garcia and other stuff. They...

Read the full review here: Legends Series Rocky Patel - Orange Cigar Review - Hard to beat for the money


----------

